# 1715 power steering issue



## TJ Yeti (Apr 16, 2018)

hey all,

I replaced my 96 Ford New Holland 1715 power steering motor today. Hooked everything up, filled reservoir, and nothing happens. The wheels won’t turn. The right one will slightly turn but that’s it. Is a line on the wrong port or need to be bled? Any info would help. It’s been one issue after another with this tractor.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

These require purging the air to get the power steering working after a major repair. The process is covered in your repair manual.


----------



## TJ Yeti (Apr 16, 2018)

Very good, I had actually thought of that. I was told by the New Holland Dealer that the system is so small it did not need priming. I also now see the 3 point hitch will not lift. I was working perfectly fine before all this. Good grief this thing is killing me. Sat for 6 months or so and runs like a champ, however someone rode her hard over the years. I checked the oil in the Transmission dipstick. Looked good. So I am not sure. Also is there a bleeder valve somewhere for the PS? Thanks for the confirmation, I have put a lot of time into this thing. I am not a mechanic, but muddled my way through it. I replaced the clutch, baring's and some seals that were leaking. Have not had a chance to test that out yet. I am worried it wont move lol after all the other trouble.


----------



## TJ Yeti (Apr 16, 2018)

Also the manual I bout must have been photo copied one. The pictures are horrible, but has some good information. Thanks again.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

The last one of these I repaired all I had to do was jack up the front wheels so they were off the ground, run the engine just above an idle and crank the steering wheel from lock to lock a few times to purge the air. Block the rear wheels, do not want it coming off the blocks. The power steering pump on my old one had a reservoir on top of the pump that had to be refilled as it burped the air.
The hydraulic pump for the three point should be separate from the power steering pump, and it pulls the oil from the transmission sump. Check your hydraulic filter for proper fit, and all the unions on the hydraulic piping for failed O rings. This system should not have been impacted by the replacement of the power steering pump. If this pump has been removed it requires priming with hydraulic (UTF) through the intake and the hydraulic filter to be manually filled if it was changed. The intake is the pipe with the hose behind the pump.
If the main hydraulic pump is priming, verify the position of the draft control and any diverter valve installed for a loader. I do a pressure test and verify the three point lift cylinder has not blown an internal seal too.


----------



## TJ Yeti (Apr 16, 2018)

RC Wells said:


> The last one of these I repaired all I had to do was jack up the front wheels so they were off the ground, run the engine just above an idle and crank the steering wheel from lock to lock a few times to purge the air. Block the rear wheels, do not want it coming off the blocks. The power steering pump on my old one had a reservoir on top of the pump that had to be refilled as it burped the air.
> The hydraulic pump for the three point should be separate from the power steering pump, and it pulls the oil from the transmission sump. Check your hydraulic filter for proper fit, and all the unions on the hydraulic piping for failed O rings. This system should not have been impacted by the replacement of the power steering pump. If this pump has been removed it requires priming with hydraulic (UTF) through the intake and the hydraulic filter to be manually filled if it was changed. The intake is the pipe with the hose behind the pump.
> If the main hydraulic pump is priming, verify the position of the draft control and any diverter valve installed for a loader. I do a pressure test and verify the three point lift cylinder has not blown an internal seal too.


Thank you. I believed this as well and some other folks I know, ol timers with farm tractors said the same. The New Holland dealer service mechanic said no. I will do this soon. Thanks again.


----------



## TJ Yeti (Apr 16, 2018)

TJ Yeti said:


> Thank you. I believed this as well and some other folks I know, ol timers with farm tractors said the same. The New Holland dealer service mechanic said no. I will do this soon. Thanks again.


So I jacked her up, blocked her up, took the reservoir cap off. Tried to turn the wheel left. Just spins. No movement unless u push with force while rotating the wheel. If u let the wheel go or turn it to the right, it will go. I manually turned the wheel each way using my foot to keep pressure. Same thing. I am stumped. Very frustrating as I have been working on this tractor for over a year. None of the fluid went down. I looked for a bleeder valve and could not find one.


----------



## Bryan Tate (Dec 27, 2020)

TJ Yeti said:


> hey all,
> 
> I replaced my 96 Ford New Holland 1715 power steering motor today. Hooked everything up, filled reservoir, and nothing happens. The wheels won’t turn. The right one will slightly turn but that’s it. Is a line on the wrong port or need to be bled? Any info would help. It’s been one issue after another with this tractor.


Borrowing this tractor from my father-in-law and am having trouble figuring out what to fill the power steering with. Was suggested that it MAY be hydraulic, but I’m not sure. What kind did you put in yours?


----------

